# Zombie Dragon



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

OK I've gotten back into warhammer I'm planning on starting my army with a squad of skeletons and a vampire lord on a zombie dragon, I got a couple questions.

1: Are the VL on the dragon always a Blood Dragon or Strigo, is there a 3rd option that they don't show if so no big deal.
2: I want to paint the dragon like onyxia, why well I use to play WoW, 6 years and that was the 1st dragon that came to my mind, anyone know what paints I should use.

Onyxia


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you mean colors, or types or manufacturer?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

o.0.
I mean the Games Workshop Zombie Dragon. does it come with the only the 2 Vampire count vampire lords shown in the picture.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440102a&prodId=prod1290005a

And

What GW paints do I need to paint it like a zombiefied onyxi


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone?
ok 
1: I'm taking that as a no.
2: Er..cblack lich purple, pink, orange?,white, bleach bone.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

as to if it does or does not come with both vampire counts or a 3rd not shown option, the description of the product tell you

"his multi-part plastic kit contains 85 components with which to build one Vampire Lord on Zombie Dragon or one Ghoul King on Terrorgheist. The kit comes with plenty of optional extras, including two different riders - the armoured Vampire Lord, who comes with a huge variety of different weapons, and the rather more bestial Ghoul King, who just uses his claws to tear you up instead. The model is supplied with a 100x150mm monster base and a 20mm square base."

as for colours, I don't work with purples and pinks enough to give a good answer


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok does anyone have any suggestions on the paint to do the muscles


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi locust...

Depending on what you want. I would if your going that purple scheme use 3 different purples... hormagant or whatever its called, lich and warlock. The warlock is an interesting choice for muscle and sinew... the inside of the wing span I would do hormagant and the rest in lich... keep the bone, bone however.

Good luck. Lexi.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they just added zombie Onyxia or somthing into wow....maybe that could help?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> I think they just added zombie Onyxia or somthing into wow....maybe that could help?











I don't really like her..she looks too blue.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Hormagaunt Purple
Warlock Purple
Tentacle Pink
Blazing Orange
Bestial Brown
Snakebite Leather
Chaos Black
Asurmen Blue
Skull White 
Chaos Black
Iyanden Darksun
Baal Red
Devlan Mud

I think these will be all the colours you'll need. Some of them are more significant than others, like Iyanden Darksun would be just for the eyes.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

ok second color scheme, once doing a zombiefied version. Any suggestions on colors
Thank You Silens.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

OK I finally got the dragon and the paint, now any suggestions on how to paint it. I'm going to pain the bones similar to how they suggest to pain the skeletons, the wings are going to be slightly purple and I'm going to give em a slightly bloody/raw look. The horns are going to be similar to the onyxia picture.


----------

